# Dow Lake/ Strouds Run



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

I've driven by these two places below Athens a million times but I dont know a thing about them, so I have some questions-----
Does anyone know anything about these 2 lakes? Are they the same place? Hows the fishing there? Is there boat access? Do they get a lot of pressure? Any and all info would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Only one lake. ... Dow lake is in strouds run state park and yes there is a boat ramp not in the best shape but it works.....


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Dow Lake gets a fair amount of pressure from what I've seen. You can go there and catch as many 6-7" crapie as you want. I've seen some good bass pulled out of there, especially in early spring. Right now people are focused on the trout that were stocked 2 weeks ago.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

very good bass fishing, i believe theres a slot limit in place. 9 hp limit if not mistaken.


----------

